# Gunner Kennels



## BobCameron (Feb 1, 2015)

I have been looking for a dog box / crate for my new investment (6 month old BLF). I did not have much luck finding a nice single hole box and I actually decided it would be nice to quickly have an open pickup bed when I needed it, so I decided on a crate. Safety was a major concern of mine and also keeping a wet dog as warm as possible in the winter months. I quickly found two models of crates that caught my eye. Gunner Kennels was one of them but I had some reservations about the cost. After much research, I felt like the safest crate was the Gunner Kennel. I had a couple questions about hardware and the winter kit that is coming soon. I sent an email to the Gunner Kennels website and I quickly got a response from Addison the owner. He left his cell number so I decided to give him a call
Within a five minute conversation I was 100% convinced that a new Gunner Kennel was exactly what I was going to purchase. Addison certainly did not have to leave his cell number for me to contact him and he did not have to take the time to answer my questions. I am absolutely sure the crate will live up to my expectations and I would do business with Gunner Kennels any day of the week. Addison obviously takes pride in his products and told me if I had any concerns, problems or was just not satisfied to personally give him a call. 

Customer Service doesn't come around like this everyday, thanks Addison and Gunner Kennels!


----------



## JamesTannery (Jul 29, 2006)

Do they have a website?


----------



## BobCameron (Feb 1, 2015)

www.gunnerkennels.com


----------



## Repaupo (Apr 28, 2005)

I emailed them a while back. 
Never heard from them. 
Guess they didn't like my question.

Alan


----------



## mikec (Mar 12, 2015)

I don't own one of these, but my buddy does and it's pretty incredible. Check out the videos on their site and facebook page, they seem to be indestructible.


----------



## GWalk (Jan 23, 2014)

X2 for Gunner Kennels! Addison has been extremely helpful answering emails at all hours of the day and has gone above and beyond to make sure I receive my kennel before a long trip to Canada.


----------



## Migillicutty (Jan 11, 2014)

For that price just have Northstar Plastics make you one. 

I like the looks of the gunner, but I think it would be hard to hang a fan on, something that is needed down here in the south. It also seemed a on the small side from a length perspective.


----------



## birddogn_tc (Apr 24, 2015)

Migillicutty said:


> For that price just have Northstar Plastics make you one.
> 
> I like the looks of the gunner, but I think it would be hard to hang a fan on, something that is needed down here in the south. It also seemed a on the small side from a length perspective.


I don't own a gunner kennel but would like to own one. I own a Ruff Tough and it's fine. Certainly better (or at least more durable) than a petmate or something similar. I wish I could take the top off to clean it, etc. I agree that the Gunner Kennels are expensive but you have to take into account that they have undergone extensive safety testing, re-designs, patents, etc to create to best kennel they think possible and they have several features that no portable crate really offers that some people (but maybe not everyone) would find useful like the built in tie downs, locks, wheels. So, in my mind, it's not really the same as just having northstar plastics build you a custom one. Northstar looks like a Ruff Tough to me. Are they affiliated in some way? The gunner kennel is also a very nice looking kennel in my opinion. I would rather that be in my house than my white ruff tough.


----------



## Migillicutty (Jan 11, 2014)

A custom built northstar is far different than their stock single crates or a Ruff tuff. They can be spec'ed however you want, insulated, fan, louvered doors and vents, tie downs etc. 

I have no problem with the price of the gunner. I just think if one is going to pay that, they may want to design the size, shape, and box to their specs.


----------



## BobCameron (Feb 1, 2015)

Migillicutty that is one handsome looking dog you have.


----------



## FieldLab (Aug 5, 2011)

Gunner all the way has a drain plug locke on the door and built in hooks for straps and cust service is top notch small investment to protect your pooch and and kennel cover is coming out soon


----------



## Tyler Pugh (Mar 27, 2014)

A guy in my training group owns one and I love it. It is pricey but for some people, it is worth it. I hope to own one someday. I am interested to see their cold weather kit or kennel cover for winter but I am more interested as to what they can think of to make these more suitable for the hot, summer months.


----------



## Migillicutty (Jan 11, 2014)

BobCameron said:


> Migillicutty that is one handsome looking dog you have.


Thank you, Bob.


----------



## mikec (Mar 12, 2015)

Tyler Pugh said:


> A guy in my training group owns one and I love it. It is pricey but for some people, it is worth it. I hope to own one someday. I am interested to see their cold weather kit or kennel cover for winter but I am more interested as to what they can think of to make these more suitable for the hot, summer months.


 They have a video comparing a bunch of different kennels left on concrete on a hot summer day. I believe the ground temp read 120 something degrees. Some of the kennels went up past 130 degrees and the gunner kennel was sitting at 90 something degrees.


----------



## Tyler Pugh (Mar 27, 2014)

mikec said:


> They have a video comparing a bunch of different kennels left on concrete on a hot summer day. I believe the ground temp read 120 something degrees. Some of the kennels went up past 130 degrees and the gunner kennel was sitting at 90 something degrees.


Yes, I seen that but, if I had my guess, there was some altering to the experiment. Im referring to a fan, etc.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

For $500 it better be air conditioned!


----------



## GBUSMCR (Oct 5, 2004)

I think if I did a lot of flying with a dog I would get one of these. Might still as plan to fly to Alaska next year. 
I have two Ruff Tough kennels now and they have a metal kit for making their door flight ready and you can also get a cross bar to lock the door. I have thought about the RT fan but can't bring myself to spend that much. Guess I will continue to bungee a Endless Breeze to the door.


----------



## duckwacker (Sep 21, 2008)

I ordered one I rather have had one custom made but really needed it before some upcoming trips. Vari kennels are around $180.00 each. Hopefully this kennel will last a lot longer. I have went thru several pet-porter / vari kennel type boxes over the years.


----------

